# What will be the response to the D3200?



## addame (Apr 18, 2012)

The Nikon D3200 is rumored to be annonced by 19 april (http://nikonrumors.com/2012/04/18/nikon-d3200-in-black-and-red.aspx/).
The rumored specs are quite interesting for an entry level DSLR (24 MP sensor, 11 AF points, 4 fps, ISO range: 100-6400, with hi-ISO of 12800, "Improved video functionality"). I guess that the D5200 and D7100 will come with very interesting ++.

Will there be a Canon "response"? and when?

the t4i and 70d?? ... I hope we will see soon some solid rumors about those two models.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JR (Apr 18, 2012)

Hard to say but as you point out it will be interesting to see Canon announced an "affordable" camera for a change!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2012)

In the past, Canon has been offering a similar body and features (they won't offer 24mp), but at a lower price. That is what entry level buyers go for, they use the green box setting in most cases anyway, so fancy specifications are ignored.

With Canon's recent higher than Nikon priced entries, I'm wondering if they will still be undercutting Nikon prices. If they don't, business will flow the other way.


----------



## psolberg (Apr 19, 2012)

there will be no "response". Whatever canon has next is already decided on regardless of what the D3200 is. But if the D3200 is indeed 24MP it will be the epic reversal of roles. Just a few years ago, canon's entry level cameras had more MP than Nikon's flagships. Tomorrow, Nikon's entry level DSLR will out MP everything canon has ever made. goes to show how these companies tend to swap places in a cycle so don't panic.


----------



## dichiaras (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope the response will be a nice new crop sensor camera (t4i or 70D): probably the t4i will be clearly inferior to the D3200, and all the new goodies will show up first in the 70D. I hope that'll be enough for many people not to flock to Nikon. On Amazon I've been seeing always the nikons at the top three (though I expect the 3100D to disappear as soon as the public realizes that it's old).


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 19, 2012)

Nikon is "responding" to Canon's last generation now. (Heck, the 3200 is even the same red as Canon's 1100 offering)

If Canon do "respond" it will be in the next generation. The new models that are all coming out have been planned for a while, and they won't be making last minute changes just to suit.

A response? If any, it will be 3 years down the line. Meanwhile, they'll have their own offerings with their own strengths.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 19, 2012)

addame said:


> Will there be a Canon "response"? and when?



no response.. canon will stop making cameras.... :


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 19, 2012)

Nikon are just recycling the Sony chip used in the Sony NEX 7.
Why would Sony make another brand new chip for Nikon's entry level DSLR?

As we all know, MP's aren't everything in photography.


----------



## moreorless (Apr 19, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> If Canon do "respond" it will be in the next generation. The new models that are all coming out have been planned for a while, and they won't be making last minute changes just to suit.



That of course leaves out the possibility that Canon had foreknowledge of this release, Nikon are afterall much less sucessful at keeping tabs on there future DSLR sensors due to the 3rd party link with Sony.

We did have pretty strong rumours of a 24 MP canon crop sensor a month or two ago with the uncertainy being over whether it would be in the 70D or 650D. With some foreknowledge I think its easy to see Canon either releasing it in the 70D and leaving the 650D release until the autumn or putting it in the 650D itself.

One less likely alternative might I spose be Canon offering improved AF on the 650D and selling the 70D on the improved sensor.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 19, 2012)

correct me if i'm wrong, but doing simple math, if an 18MP 7D sensor has a pixel density of around 46MP full frame, then a 24MP APC sensor is roughly equivalent to a 61.3MP full frame sensor? The sony 24MP sensor was crap... Cant imagine this being much better....


----------



## getalife (Apr 19, 2012)

What actually did catch my attention was the wireless control thing that can (kind of) do all the settings and release the shutter right away on your smartphone -- without connected to a pc. It is still an additional dongle that needs to be plugged in somewhere next to the input jacks though. Would love to see how Canon will respond. It would be nice if they integrate such functionalities right into the body itself. I don't mind paying extras, but I seriously do not like a *dongle*.


----------



## rich in tx (Apr 19, 2012)

Bennymiata said:


> As we all know, MP's aren't everything in photography.



um.. ok
keep telling yourself that lol.

according to DxO they are more important that people give them credit for
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57415777-76/how-dxo-labs-tests-hot-cameras-like-canons-latest-slr/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Apr 19, 2012)

So the D3200 is the new member of the bottom rung of the Nikon DSLR range, right? And 24MP is about equal to 61MP (from above), right? Presumably, they will bundle it with a typical kit lens like the one with the D3100.

Is the kit lens even capable of resolving 24MP?


----------



## ctmike (Apr 19, 2012)

I mentioned in the 5DIII DxO freak out thread, but Canon has a big time marketing problem on their hands. Particularly on the low end, competing against the D3200. Unless Canon pulls a rabbit out of a hat, people looking at their first DSLR are going to see Nikon 24MP > Canon 18MP, Nikon DxO results > Canon DxO results (regardless of the stock you put in the scores, many people will be influenced by this)... and then finally, price. We don't know what a T3i successor will cost. But at $699 MSRP Nikon is offering a pretty remarkable value. 

Nikon brought the house this round. Hopefully Canon responds similarly.


----------



## iso79 (Apr 19, 2012)

Canon has nothing to worry about. Canon is still pWning Nikon at cameras and market share.


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 19, 2012)

Canon will do what Canon has always done - let Nikon do their thing, and shortly there after, release something that crushes Nikon's hopes and dreams. I've always wanted Bluetooth on my dSLR - remote trigger or time laps, or even better, use bluetooth for the monitor headset for video - maybe this nub will be outclassed by having it built-in..

A 7DmkII would be great,


----------



## RuneL (Apr 19, 2012)

iso79 said:


> Canon has nothing to worry about. Canon is still pWning Nikon at cameras and market share.



Exactly. 

The attachment rather surprised me, that the 5D II is _that_ popular. And I doubt that regular people buy what DxO-mark says is best or even think about megapickles, they'll buy whater their cousin or photographer friend has or what they reccomend. And that will probably be a Canon. 

But I'd like to see a high megapickle option from canon SOONER rather than later. I need more pixels but not bothered switching to Nikon or have the cash for a MF.


----------



## birdman (Apr 19, 2012)

Who really uses DX cameras for there critical shots? What pros are DX users? 

Not one I can think of. FF 35mm or above is all I care about anymore.


----------



## Wiki Tango (Apr 19, 2012)

I did not know that some day I'd post a link to NikonUSA...

it's *not *just *a rumour*... it's here:
http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product/Digital-SLR-Cameras/25492/D3200.html#tab-ProductDetail-ProductTabs-Overview

*$699.95*

...so will we see a 1200D or a 2000D or even an EVIL 'Eosette' or Canonette at Photokina?
Or a 650D with a 22MP APS-C? [hopefully not!]
MY GF's PC (Core2Duo) has problems to process the 18MP RAWs of the 600D... so 24MP?! For beginners?? SRSLY???


----------



## SpareImp (Apr 19, 2012)

Many buy Canon for the video mode. Has Nikon caught up with this yet? If not, Canon just needs to introduce a head phone jack in their entry level bodies to keep it fresh. That would sell a T4i over a T3i in some cases. There’s also digic 5, which should give lower noise at high ISO-values, as well as reduce some problems related to video.

I think Canon will respond with a great camera that was already planned anyway.


----------



## CanonCameraFan (Apr 19, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> In the past, Canon has been offering a similar body and features (they won't offer 24mp), but at a lower price. That is what entry level buyers go for, they use the green box setting in most cases anyway, so fancy specifications are ignored.
> 
> With Canon's recent higher than Nikon priced entries, I'm wondering if they will still be undercutting Nikon prices. If they don't, business will flow the other way.



Too right - the new Nikon appears to be a higher mp version of the 550D. Disagree that entry level users are all green boxers though. The reason I use a 550D is that it fits my budget. I don't sell my images (and don't particularly want to) so I don't make the money to continually upgrade. I shoot in Av mode, programmed auto, or manual and in RAW. I also use Magic Lantern as a cheaper way of accessing high end features. Sure there are plenty of green boxers but there are as many who are not and plenty of lower end DSLR users in the ML community. Everyone has to start somewhere...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2012)

CanonCameraFan said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > In the past, Canon has been offering a similar body and features (they won't offer 24mp), but at a lower price. That is what entry level buyers go for, they use the green box setting in most cases anyway, so fancy specifications are ignored.
> ...


 
Indeed, there are users like you that buy a camera and know what they are doing. 

Just hang asround a big box store like Best Buy, where the major quantities of these are sold and listen to customer after customer asking the best buy camera expert what they need to upgrade from their point and shoot, and then going for the lowest price, or going for the name.

I shop a lot at Costco and see the same thing, buyers want one of those cool looking pro models and their images will magically become better  

I've bought several from people who did this. They tried their new camera a couple of times and noted the out of focus results (due to depth of field), and put their new DSLR back in the closet and kept on with the point and shoot that gave then sharp images. Then after a year or two they sell it for a big loss.


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 20, 2012)

ctmike said:


> I mentioned in the 5DIII DxO freak out thread, but Canon has a big time marketing problem on their hands. Particularly on the low end, competing against the D3200. Unless Canon pulls a rabbit out of a hat, people looking at their first DSLR are going to see Nikon 24MP > Canon 18MP, Nikon DxO results > Canon DxO results (regardless of the stock you put in the scores, many people will be influenced by this)... and then finally, price. We don't know what a T3i successor will cost. But at $699 MSRP Nikon is offering a pretty remarkable value.
> 
> Nikon brought the house this round. Hopefully Canon responds similarly.


Yes. Tough row to hoe in percieved value (24 doo-hickeys is more than 18) and bargain/price value. Unlike those of us who have already bought into Canon equipment (and who indeed frequent websites about Canon products and rumors of Canon products), new/uncommitted buyers will not make the mental effort to ignore megapixels as we might. 
But hey, hearty competition is exactly what we want, right? Better products and pricing from Canon should be the result, yes?


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 20, 2012)

Canon's response will be a 25 megapixel Rebel ;D


----------



## esi32 (Apr 20, 2012)

iso79 said:


> Canon has nothing to worry about. Canon is still pWning Nikon at cameras and market share.



And copiers and printers..... can't forget the copiers and printers..  ;D


----------



## Aglet (Apr 21, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've bought several from people who did this. They tried their new camera a couple of times and noted the out of focus results (due to depth of field), and put their new DSLR back in the closet and kept on with the point and shoot that gave then sharp images. Then after a year or two they sell it for a big loss.



Gad! I LOVE those people! :-*
Best way to buy semi-pro gear is 2nd-hand from frustrated wannabes.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 21, 2012)

esi32 said:


> And copiers and printers..... can't forget the copiers and printers..  ;D



Nikon has their branded eyeglass lenses.


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 21, 2012)

Aglet said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I've bought several from people who did this. They tried their new camera a couple of times and noted the out of focus results (due to depth of field), and put their new DSLR back in the closet and kept on with the point and shoot that gave then sharp images. Then after a year or two they sell it for a big loss.
> ...



Yeppers. I got a killer deal on my 5D this way. The thing had only amassed a couple thousand clicks in two years of use from the former owner.


----------



## D_Rochat (Apr 21, 2012)

rich in tx said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > As we all know, MP's aren't everything in photography.
> ...



That's right. They said mp are more important than people give them credit for, not "mp are the end all and be all of photography". So Bennymiata's statement was correct before you decided to add a condescending reply to his post. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## isken (Apr 21, 2012)

Free red spray paint...


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 21, 2012)

RuneL said:


> iso79 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has nothing to worry about. Canon is still pWning Nikon at cameras and market share.
> ...



too bad only fanboys care about brand sales... i care about image quality and i could not care less who sells the most cameras.

in fact i would think if canon had to fear something it would be better for the customers.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 21, 2012)

CanonCameraFan said:


> Disagree that entry level users are all green boxers though. The reason I use a 550D is that it fits my budget.



not all but the majority, from my own experience.
it´s the ENTRY level market. that is where most people start with a DSLR system.

i have many friends who use a P&S camera for years and they know NOTHING about aperture, dof, dynamic range etc.

a friend who bought the 600D, after my advice, asked me after 3 weeks where the ZOOM button is. and he is no dumbass.. he is a chemical engineer. i told him he has to ZOOM manually by rotating a ring on the lens. all i got in response was "mhm...my P&S can do that with the click on a button". 

i have told him a dozend times that MP are not the all important factor for good images.
really i can´t count how often i expained image quality to him... still when we talk about new cameras, i know he will say at one point "but camera xy has more MP, must be better then, not?". :

it is in peoples heads and it´s hard to get that out.

my friend is still learning and i will get it into his head.. but that´s the reality in the mass consumer market.

so i guess nikon has a good stand marketing wise.


----------



## addame (Apr 21, 2012)

IMO if entry level DSLR consumers want more MP, canon should listen to them and offer such products ... especially if other brands offer such products. This doen't mean that MP is the most important spec on a DSLR.


----------



## zim (Apr 21, 2012)

Actually I think it’s a great idea for entry level cameras to all have huge megapixes, lets say around 100 and top pro cameras to have around 18, everything else on a sliding scale in-between. Now what that does is get it into everyone’s head that the better you get at photography the smaller the number bit like a golf handicap…. ah I’m better than you I’m on 24…… oh dear does that make me sound like a last years Nikon fanboy…… well maybe not then  ;D


----------



## moreorless (Apr 21, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> RuneL said:
> 
> 
> > iso79 said:
> ...



The original post though is clearly wording things from Canon's viewpoint.

Personally though I think that the D3200 represents a more serious challenge to Canon than the D800, the 5D mk3 is selling to a much more knowledge userbase already likely to have an investment in lenses and offers clear advanatges(most obviously FPS).


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 21, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> CanonCameraFan said:
> 
> 
> > Disagree that entry level users are all green boxers though. The reason I use a 550D is that it fits my budget.
> ...



Your friend isn't an idiot. He's just your typical consumer infatuated with megapixels, and Canon knows damn well that this is what sells cameras in the entry DSLR market. Just look at Canon's APS-C bodies from the last 8-10 years. Overall IQ from the 10D/20D to the 7D is marginal at best, yet the megapixels have tripled. Plus, Canon has gone from having one APS-C line of bodies to three.

It really must be quite confusing for the average soccer mom when a $700 DSLR has 24 megapixels, yet a $6,000 flagship body only has 16. The megapixel infatuation isn't going to change anytime soon. Just look at the D800


----------



## dunkers (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought that some of the rumors mentioned the t4i having over 20 mp.


Personally, I would love if the t4i/70D used the same 18mp sensor with a Digic 5 processor. 

The noise level is already good on the 60d/t3i with a digic 4 so it will only get better with a digic 5


----------



## stevenrrmanir (Apr 22, 2012)

addame said:


> The Nikon D3200 is rumored to be annonced by 19 april (http://nikonrumors.com/2012/04/18/nikon-d3200-in-black-and-red.aspx/).
> The rumored specs are quite interesting for an entry level DSLR (24 MP sensor, 11 AF points, 4 fps, ISO range: 100-6400, with hi-ISO of 12800, "Improved video functionality"). I guess that the D5200 and D7100 will come with very interesting ++.
> 
> Will there be a Canon "response"? and when?
> ...



nice specs! Canon would be selling the same body (if they actually got around to build one) for twice the price, and all Canon fanboys would praise the camera and get a religion started around it!

Good to see Nikon destroy the competition with improved bodies! More customers flocking to their cameras!


----------



## stevenrrmanir (Apr 22, 2012)

addame said:


> The Nikon D3200 is rumored to be annonced by 19 april (http://nikonrumors.com/2012/04/18/nikon-d3200-in-black-and-red.aspx/).
> The rumored specs are quite interesting for an entry level DSLR (24 MP sensor, 11 AF points, 4 fps, ISO range: 100-6400, with hi-ISO of 12800, "Improved video functionality"). I guess that the D5200 and D7100 will come with very interesting ++.
> 
> Will there be a Canon "response"? and when?
> ...



Canon's response = none, or at best release some new firmware


----------



## stevenrrmanir (Apr 22, 2012)

moreorless said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > If Canon do "respond" it will be in the next generation. The new models that are all coming out have been planned for a while, and they won't be making last minute changes just to suit.
> ...



you forgot to look at the ISO, and AF points buddy!


----------



## !Xabbu (Apr 22, 2012)

dunkers said:


> I thought that some of the rumors mentioned the t4i having over 20 mp.
> 
> 
> Personally, I would love if the t4i/70D used the same 18mp sensor with a Digic 5 processor.
> ...



I still don't understand what the processor has to do with noise. I do understand that a faster processor can run a better noise reduction algorithm, but this should only matter if you shoot JPEG, right? So, if you know that your shots will be noisy it would anyways be better to shoot RAW and use a PC with real computing power to perform the noise reduction...


----------



## ThuiQuaDayNe (Apr 23, 2012)

Judging from the micro IQ difference between M2 and M3, the t4i isn't going to change much. It will even have the same AF with 1/2 stop iso improvement. iq will be the same at low Iso. Heck low ISO iq has not changed since 450d. 
Common canon!


----------

